# Some new Ibanez models



## 7stringDemon (Jul 20, 2014)

New RG7421 models!









This is the RG7421PB. 

Ibanez RG7421PB Electric Guitar, 7-String, Charcoal Brown Flat

Standard RG7421 specs but with a Mahogany body and Poplar Burl top. 

Got me thinking. How close are we to summer NAMM?

What do you think? Not bad for $500


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 20, 2014)

Let's be a typical SSOer and say... "No matching headstock!?"

In all honesty, I'd like to see that but it's no deal breaker. Other nice things to have would be a bubinga neck stripe and the new Gibraltar bridge, but I think for the price this is quite a steal. I do expect the veneer to be monomolecularly thin, though.

Mostly good moves all around this year, Ibanez. Hats off to you.


----------



## Kristianx510 (Jul 20, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> Let's be a typical SSOer and say... "No matching headstock!?"
> 
> In all honesty, I'd like to see that but it's no deal breaker. Other nice things to have would be a bubinga neck stripe and the new Gibraltar bridge, but I think for the price this is quite a steal. I do expect the veneer to be monomolecularly thin, though.
> 
> Mostly good moves all around this year, Ibanez. Hats off to you.



Sounds like you want an iron label.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 20, 2014)

Kristianx510 said:


> Sounds like you want an iron label.



Actually, I wouldn't mind owning that new baritone sixer they released this year. But which Iron Label is like this one but with the changes I mentioned?


----------



## gunch (Jul 20, 2014)

I think he meant the ones with the Gibraltar, which I don't even think the Iron Label line has the updated Gibraltar III yet


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jul 20, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> Let's be a typical SSOer and say... "No matching _*reverse*_ headstock!?"



Fixed that for ya. 

Fixed bridge Mahogany bodied blue Poplar Burl topped RG7 for $500?  

Time to bitch slap my wallet again.


----------



## Forkface (Jul 20, 2014)

since they put the new gibraltars on the new prestiges, i wouldn't make much sense to also use them in their cheap models... I think.

Could either A) give a bad impression to the gibraltar or B) give the impression that there's no need to buy a prestige if you can get the same hardware on a guitar half the price. (of course, i KNOW this is not the case, but it might cause that effect on some people)

EDIT: on the bright side, i think this bridge is more easily replaced with a hipshot, than the gibs.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks good and Mahogany is a big surprise. But I'd like to see SS frets more common, other than Carvin & Schecter's KM7, JL7 I'm not aware of any other mass production models that have them. Does Ibanez have SS frets on any of their models?


----------



## Thorerges (Jul 20, 2014)

Very good move by ibanez. They're really taking a hold of this market of young prog players.


----------



## geofreesun (Jul 20, 2014)

sweetwater says it's gonna be basswood bodies, which is more likely than a switch to mahogany.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 20, 2014)

Very nice! I especially love the blue one.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 20, 2014)

3 cheers for the blue burl top


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 20, 2014)

Again ibanez is stepping up their game, bravo ibanez, bravo

Still I'm good to go with the RGD2127FX and I doubt they'll release something that gets my gas going harder than that model. BUT, I still can't wait to see what comes in the next 6 months


----------



## Toxin (Jul 20, 2014)

suppose they're Indo, judging by the price?
Apex 2 level?

That blue one looks like guys from Ibanez finally heard about who Misha Mansoor is and his army of fans...


----------



## gunch (Jul 20, 2014)

geofreesun said:


> sweetwater says it's gonna be basswood bodies, which is more likely than a switch to mahogany.



The back of the example at the zzounds link in the OP looks pretty convincingly mahogany to me


----------



## celticelk (Jul 20, 2014)

Wake me when there are new Ibby 7s that aren't superstrats. I expect to be napping awhile.


----------



## geofreesun (Jul 20, 2014)

that's right, i forgot to check the back of the guitar  it's all about the tops right?


silverabyss said:


> The back of the example at the zzounds link in the OP looks pretty convincingly mahogany to me


----------



## ovlott (Jul 20, 2014)

WHOA!  If this is Mahogany I'm getting one for sure! I saw all the cool new models from winter namm but when I heard they were basswood I lost interest... It's just too flat of a tonewood in my opinion, no character... but mahogany eh? That's something I can work with! 

Big step up for Ibanez, but hopefully all the tops have as much figuring as the stock photos. I once saw an S series with a poplar burl top and it had only 2 little bits of figuring in it, one on the upper horn and the other by the output jack  not to say they're all like that though.

Edit: Also, +1 for the black binding. Not sure if anyone else noticed it.


----------



## charlessalvacion (Jul 20, 2014)

Mahogany or Basswood?


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 21, 2014)

Mmmmg Mahogany... Can't wait to play one.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 21, 2014)

That blue hit me right in my feels. I love it and don't even need any more guitars. Like, ever.


----------



## rick_fears (Jul 21, 2014)

If they offered one with a maple fret board I'd.......well I'd...... I'd.......













.......I'd like it a lot....










..........and buy it. Twice.....maybe.... Ok probably.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 21, 2014)

uggggh love both of these. Can't wait!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 21, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> Let's be a typical SSOer and say... "No matching headstock!?"
> 
> In all honesty, I'd like to see that but it's no deal breaker. Other nice things to have would be a bubinga neck stripe and the new Gibraltar bridge, but I think for the price this is quite a steal. I do expect the veneer to be monomolecularly thin, though.
> 
> Mostly good moves all around this year, Ibanez. Hats off to you.



New Gibraltar + matching headstock would be like $150 more but would made the guitar much more refined and palatable imho.


----------



## Forrest_H (Jul 21, 2014)

Hubba hubba


----------



## jl-austin (Jul 21, 2014)

$500? No bareknuckes, no ebony board, no bubinga strip, no matching headstock, no locking tuners! I'll pass!


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 21, 2014)

The Sapphire blue looks real nice. Not sure if $500 nice, but that's not a bad upcharge off the bog-standard model.


----------



## L1ght (Jul 21, 2014)

I feel like I knew all along that Ibanez would be rolling out the nicer 7421s with the Gotoh-style bridge - eventually - but I would be lying if I said I was expecting them to take THIS long, considering the seven string guitar's exponential increase in popularity over the recent years. For their price range however, these are some seriously nice looking guitars that are being built with the bridge that most Ibanez vets prefer over the hideous and excessively large Gibralter Standard II-7.

I guess the real question here though, is whether the consistency in the quality of the mahogany bodies and "burled" tops will justify the increase of $160(+/-). And on that note, as much as it pains me to say it, the price tag of only $500(+/-) for the aforementioned features leaves me a bit concerned...


----------



## Xaios (Jul 21, 2014)

The blue one is hot, no two ways about it.


----------



## TheYetiExist (Jul 21, 2014)

jl-austin said:


> $500? No bareknuckes, no ebony board, no bubinga strip, no matching headstock, no locking tuners! I'll pass!



I kind of hope this is a sarcastic reply.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Jul 21, 2014)

Damnit all... Just when I think I'm set on knowing all the guitars I want to get.. The mahogany got me!


----------



## Xaios (Jul 21, 2014)

TheYetiExist said:


> I kind of hope this is a sarcastic reply.



Completely serious.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 21, 2014)

Tough crowd. I think they look cool. Price doesn't seem out of line compared to other new guitars, whether from Ibanez or anyone else. Whether new guitars in general are priced sanely compared to the used market is another topic, but they seem to be selling to someone.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 21, 2014)

Sepultorture said:


> Again ibanez is stepping up their game, bravo ibanez, bravo
> 
> Still I'm good to go with the RGD2127FX and I doubt they'll release something that gets my gas going harder than that model. BUT, I still can't wait to see what comes in the next 6 months




Dude, did you see the RGD7UC?








One of the coolest things Ibanez has ever concocted.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 21, 2014)

While I'm all over a blank ebony board and locking gotoh tuners, I'm not a fan of BKPs at all, and even that would be ok if it wasn't $2250 plus taxes here in Ontario.

The RGD2127FX is only $1499 plus tax and even after putting a dimarzio d-activator and some locking tuners on there, that's only an additional bump up of $200

If I had deeper pockets I'd swallow the pill and get it and lose the BKPs, but hey maybe down the road, til then, 2127fx it is


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm not usually an RG guy (I prefer the S & RGD series) but both of these look great and I'm definitely interested in the sapphire blue model but the spec says the pickups are called Quantum 7 humbuckers are these new?


----------



## RobertStyx (Jul 21, 2014)

I hope beyond hope that these are brought to the UK. Hell, even if they aren't, I may import one anyways, because wow those are gorgeous. Can't complaion about the price either.


----------



## Aaron (Jul 21, 2014)

Heres a quilted RG9
Ibanez RG9QM 9-String Electric Guitar

Mahogany RG8 also


----------



## Mike (Jul 21, 2014)

I like both. Those are some sexy modding platforms if you ask me. I'll probably grab the first used one I see.


----------



## atrfan1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Good lord, I NEED one of these!


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jul 22, 2014)

Hmmm. This might convert me back to an Ibanez guy. That Sapphire Blue model is interesting enough if I get some cash together I wouldn't be afraid to change the pickups on it.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 22, 2014)

Some Iron Label RGs from Ibanez's Facebook page:


----------



## Opion (Jul 22, 2014)

That first one gave me a boner. DAMNIT, IBANEZ!


----------



## Jarmake (Jul 22, 2014)

Holy shit that looks great. Swamp ash ibanez with neckthrough and in blue. Count me in.


----------



## dowenprs (Jul 22, 2014)

The thing i'm most intrigued about in those new Iron Label RG's, blank ebony board? Yes please!


----------



## lewis (Jul 22, 2014)

GraveyardThrone said:


> Some Iron Label RGs from Ibanez's Facebook page:



MY GOD...... they better be making an 8 string version!!!. Will be day 1 for me if they do. The nicest Ibanez Ive ever seen


----------



## Xaios (Jul 22, 2014)

GraveyardThrone said:


> Some Iron Label RGs from Ibanez's Facebook page:





I don't like ash and I don't care for EMGs. None of that matters though because that is ....ing gorgeous!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 22, 2014)

*fingers crossed for an 8*

If not I might get the 7 anyway.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jul 22, 2014)

Welp looks like I'm getting an iron label, will have to get passives with emg covers or something though since I'm not keeping actives on it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 22, 2014)

^ You into Lace at all?


----------



## Fierce_Swe (Jul 22, 2014)

GraveyardThrone said:


> Some Iron Label RGs from Ibanez's Facebook page:



Why do they do this? I can't afford another guitar right now...


----------



## Allealex (Jul 22, 2014)

GraveyardThrone said:


> Some Iron Label RGs from Ibanez's Facebook page:


Neck-through, purple, ash bodied Ibby? Yes please


----------



## Stijnson (Jul 22, 2014)

And the GAS continues...


----------



## Lotra (Jul 22, 2014)

GraveyardThrone said:


> Some Iron Label RGs from Ibanez's Facebook page:



Holy Fuark !!!!


----------



## stevexc (Jul 22, 2014)

Allealex said:


> Neck-through, purple, ash bodied Ibby? Yes please



Blue, but close. Still awesome.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jul 22, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ You into Lace at all?



I haven't tried the newer more modern lace, just lace sensors on old strats. They weren't bad at all but I always seem to come back to dimarzio when I try different brands of pups.


----------



## TraE (Jul 22, 2014)

Duude, for the price those are sick.


----------



## Omura (Jul 22, 2014)

That Iron label looks fantastic. I'm very much interested if the price in NZ is right.
I better start saving my pennies.
I like the blue... but I would LOVE if they came in natural as well, like the old RGT220's used to.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jul 23, 2014)

Sweetwater.com has a list of all the new ones, no 8s for now unfortunately, here is a screenshot:


----------



## Skullet (Jul 23, 2014)

If i wasn't saving up to supercharge my car i'd be all over these


----------



## LordHar (Jul 23, 2014)

Ibanez RGIT27 RG Iron Label Electric Guitar, 7-String at zZounds


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 23, 2014)

Interesting to say the least.


----------



## apexiwildchild (Jul 23, 2014)

that iron label just kicked me hard in the nut!do wantttttt


----------



## Orzech (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks awesome


----------



## Omura (Jul 23, 2014)

NOw I'm left wondering if I want the 6 or the 7. 
Either way it's an insane axe, if it's a 6 it'll be for C# and drop B, if it's a 7 it'll be for G# standard.
Guess it depends if I will keep or replace my current 6er..


----------



## Shimme (Jul 23, 2014)

Wish I had held off for a few months more, I would have freaking loved having a mahogany body with a cool top 

Oh wellz


----------



## iamnoah262 (Jul 24, 2014)

I agree that these look amazing, and I own many ibanezs, but I feel like the price tag on the iron label models is a little high... $1100? They aren't up to prestige quality in my experience and I think there are nicer options in that range...


----------



## Orzech (Jul 24, 2014)

iamnoah262 said:


> I agree that these look amazing, and I own many ibanezs, but I feel like the price tag on the iron label models is a little high... $1100? They aren't up to prestige quality in my experience and I think there are nicer options in that range...



Of course there are always other options. But IMHO that's because "Iron label" has became a brand itself so it's normal they want to make more money out of it once they've gained recognition


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Jul 24, 2014)

EMGs


----------



## Omura (Jul 25, 2014)

ZeroS1gnol said:


> EMGs



John browne uses EMGs, 
he's righteous as F**k.
if they had ibz pickups everyone would swap them out.

The large route is a little annoying, but companys are starting to do passive covers to fit anyway.

Besides this guitar would look amazing with burnt chrome covers from bkp.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 25, 2014)

GraveyardThrone said:


> Some Iron Label RGs from Ibanez's Facebook page:


----------



## Forkface (Jul 31, 2014)

its a nice guitar. but i don't get why would anybody get that instead of a PRESTIGE rg752fx. Same price, crazy better quality. Unless you REALLY love ash or neck-throughs, this makes no sense to me.


----------



## mcsalty (Jul 31, 2014)

Omura said:


> if they had ibz pickups everyone would swap them out.



They'll swap the EMGs out too, it's just a lot more hassle now than it would have been


----------



## BlackStar7 (Jul 31, 2014)

If Ibanez ever incorporates the adventurousness and experimentation of the Iron Label line with the Prestige brand, I swear I will starve in the street from buying guitars instead of food.


----------



## RGM8 (Jul 31, 2014)

GraveyardThrone said:


> Some Iron Label RGs from Ibanez's Facebook page:





This is the first Iron Label that has caught my attention, this one looks like it has some actual character 

The finish 

The fact you can see the neck through in the body


----------



## Cbutler (Jul 31, 2014)

UGHHH those iron labels


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 31, 2014)

The blue Iron Labels are on the USA site but not the UK one.

FFS Ibanez.

The RG652/752, the purple RGD2127FX, the IC500, the limba-top RGs and now this. Can we have some cool stuff too please?


----------



## cardinal (Jul 31, 2014)

^ I think it has more to do with your country's distributor than it does with Ibanez itself. But, sorry that stinks.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Aug 1, 2014)

OH MY GOD ......................... that BLUE one killed me!!! And in that price? Hell Yeah!


----------



## Omura (Aug 1, 2014)

Forkface said:


> its a nice guitar. but i don't get why would anybody get that instead of a PRESTIGE rg752fx. Same price, crazy better quality. Unless you REALLY love ash or neck-throughs, this makes no sense to me.



I have a prestige rg752fx.
I also have a prestige rg2550z.
The rg752 is the best guitar I've ever owned.
The rg2550z is going to be sold, and replaced with a guitar that suits me better. that will either be an LTD SCT607B, rg652fx or the RGIT.
If I get one of the 7's it will be in G# standard, if I get the rg652 it will be C# standard. 
The point is though, that I could go and buy an rg752fx, I did get one infact.
But at the end of the day.
I know Ibanez doesn't make bad guitars, I've played chinese, indonesian and japanese models. all of them have been solid. some have needed set ups, but nothing major.
The RGIT has the same quality of hardware (same bridge and tuners) as the 752fx, it has EMGs rather than the PAF7's, but they are both still quality pickups.
The Ash body and maple walnut neck thru on the RGIT looks fantastic through an amazing looking finish.
In my mind, the RGIT is very well priced. The rg752fx is an absolute steal with the way it is priced.

I think these RGIT will be of very comparable quality to the rg752fx, and they will also have a very different vibe.
Neck thru's and burst finishes all come at a premium, so those better specs account for the lack of a price difference despite them being made MII instead of MIJ


----------



## sphynx (Dec 30, 2014)

Just bought the RG7421 not in blue. I have the RG652fx in blue, so don't want another blue guitar so soon.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 30, 2014)

This pointless necrobump is bad and you should feel bad. 

I thought we were gonna see some NAMM '15 stuff.


----------



## sphynx (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry should not have bumped an old thread, specially since Im a noob. Was kidna excited though.


----------



## guitaardvark (Dec 30, 2014)

Pretty damn sexy. What else is lined up?


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 30, 2014)

sphynx said:


> Sorry should not have bumped an old thread, specially since Im a noob. Was kidna excited though.



It's ok........you are forgiven......


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm normally among the first to praise anything blue, but the sapphire blue on the Iron Label and the new 7421 just isn't doing it for me  love the charcoal brown one though!


----------



## Spacestationfive (Dec 31, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This pointless necrobump is bad and you should feel bad.
> 
> I thought we were gonna see some NAMM '15 stuff.



Here ya go!


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 1, 2015)

Now I has a sad.


----------



## Teh_Br00ts_Man (Jan 1, 2015)

NAMM 2015: Ibanez announces 2015 guitar line-up | Ibanez JEM77P Steve Vai JEM Premium | Guitar News | MusicRadar
Here's some more new 2015 Ibanez's if anyone's interested! The Ziricote topped Wenge/Bubinga necked 7 string is looking quite tasty...


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 1, 2015)

Funny enough, I'm most excited for the Paul Stanley PS120. I'm sure there will be an even more expensive version, but the 120 looks like it's going to be good enough and at Premium level quality.


----------



## Forkface (Jan 1, 2015)

lol no wonder i was getting likes on a post from july


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 1, 2015)

Teh_Br00ts_Man said:


> NAMM 2015: Ibanez announces 2015 guitar line-up | Ibanez JEM77P Steve Vai JEM Premium | Guitar News | MusicRadar
> Here's some more new 2015 Ibanez's if anyone's interested! The Ziricote topped Wenge/Bubinga necked 7 string is looking quite tasty...



I hate to keep the necro going but can anyone tell me where they make the JEM junior???

I asked over in the thread about the new Via models and got nothing


I hate to be that country of origin guy but if its Indo I'll probably grab one, if Chinese I'll probably pass.

Also how is that term


----------



## RobbYoung (Jan 1, 2015)

Holy shit... a LP 8 String Iron Label... My wallet's ready!


----------



## Sparkplug (Jan 1, 2015)

anyone got experience with last years Komrad20? If it's good I'm in for a Komrad20RS


----------



## cardinal (Jan 1, 2015)

I played last year's Komrad. The finish looked bad to me in person. Just a strange looking speckle. The guitar played and felt fine to me. Solid build. Nothing wrong there.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 1, 2015)

i got to jam out the iron label neck thru yesterday, def an awesome guitar and sounds great, other than the gorgeous wood and neckthru nothing about the guitar really jumped out at me, great neck, still not quite my fav prestige necks, but good

still not liking EMGs all that much

also not much from that link is jumping out at me, still would rather the RGD2127FX, the komrad looks good but most likely still 25.5 instead of 26.5

i shall wait for possibly anything else but i'm not expecting anything mind blowing from ibanez this year


----------



## KeysOfAnarchy (Mar 31, 2015)

The blue Burl top is beautiful! I wonder why they chose a 25.5 inch scale neck. You'd figure for 7 string players, a majority of them would down tune. Here are the specs in case anyone is interested:

Tech Specs
Body Type	RG
Left-/Right-handed	Right-handed
Number of Strings	7
Body Material	Mahogany
Top Material	Burled Poplar
Color	Sapphire Blue
Neck Material	5-Piece Maple/Walnut
Neck Shape	Wizard II-7
Scale Length	25.5"
Fingerboard Material	Rosewood, 16.92" Radius
Number of Frets	24, Jumbo
Nut Width	1.88"
Bridge/Tailpiece	Fixed 7
Tuners	Black Tuners
Number of Pickups	2
Neck Pickup	QM-7 Humbucker
Bridge Pickup	QM-7 Humbucker
Controls	1 x Volume, 1 x Tone, 5-Way Pickup Selector


----------

